# MD golf Seve continuous bounce wedge



## drawboy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have just bought one of these wedges off Ebay for Â£21.00 it's in great nick so a bargain. The wedge is a bit of an ugly brute with a large bulbous flange on the sole which looks a bit weird (although it cannot be seen from the address position) but you soon forgive it and even learn to love it a bit like Quasimodo and Esmeralda.I was having trouble cutting underneath the ball in bunkers, the ball would pop up but with no forward momentum and on several occasions stay in the sand causing much wailing and gnashing of teeth. 
I took the club to a practice bunker on a local muni as our club doesn't have one, it is an unloved affair which resembles the Somme, but hey, its there and free to use so I threw 100 balls into it in various positions and got down to some practice. 92 out of 100 came straight out with spin the 8 that remained in just made it to the lip mainly due to quitting at impact. Result. I'll always settle for 92 out of 100 back on the green so I have to say it does it's job really well. Care must be taken from tight lies though as it is easy to blade the ball but out of the rough the sole parts it like the Red sea and again the ball pops out and on its way with ease. If like me you are struggling in the desert get one and try it. I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Well after a few weeks of owning this wedge I feel an update is in order.I can now report in all honesty that I have not left one single ball in a bunker since owning this club.I am amazed at the level of spin produced. I recently played Bawtry G&CC in Doncaster and hit 3 bunker shots each one danced to a stop at the side of the hole from varying distances to the gasps of my playing partners, and my utter amazement. I do not get the same level of stopping power on my home greens but as said I have got every bunker shot out and onto the green and up and downed quiet a few. Honestly,if you are not Phil Mickelson you owe it to yourself to demo one of these superb clubs.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm glad it works, but boy, is that an ugly sucker.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2010)

I can now report in all honesty that I have not left one single ball in a bunker since owning this club.
		
Click to expand...

Nor have I since owning my Ping 56 degree.
I will always pick them up save wasting them


----------

